# Warco Scrollsaw



## rileytoolworks (3 May 2010)

Any one here got any experience of Warco fresaws?
I've been tipped off about one but I can't see it before buying.
Any info would be appreciated?

Adam.


----------



## StevieB (3 May 2010)

Sorry, never heard of them! A google search doesn't locate one either, although there are several links to model making sites and threads on forums. Not sure therefore that I can offer any advice!

Steve


----------



## Mouse (3 May 2010)

Hi Adam,
Have found the company on the net but no mention of a scroll saw on their site or anywhere else.I have never heard of them
Sorry cant help more


----------



## rileytoolworks (4 May 2010)

Ok. How about this one. Any views. I'm looking to get a cheap one for some inlays I need to cut for a future job.
Is this worth looking at?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1182

Cheers. 
Adam.


----------



## StevieB (4 May 2010)

If you can get it for £30 then yes. If it goes above 40 then better to go new IMHO - that looks a bit rusty. If you want cheap look at the SIP, which tends to get good reviews and costs around £70.

Steve


----------



## rileytoolworks (4 May 2010)

Cheers mate.


----------



## chipchaser (6 May 2010)

Have you considered the one John Brown has for sale (4 posts before this thread)? Chems has given a good opinion and it's still at only £21 with 4hrs to go. ebay item 250623939296.

I remember seeing info on the Warco saws and IIRC they were a generic Taiwan/Chinese machine

Graham


----------

